# River Rose Farm



## Riverrose28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Time for me to join the Auanties! I have one mare to foal out this year, FPF Payoffs Dutchess, LWO+. Bred to the stallion in my avatar, Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundowner. I really didn't want to foal out any more as my arthritis is getting real bad, but I bred four mares to take to the Champion of Champions sale in Ohio this spring, only I found I couldn't let this precious, special mare go for a pitence. Anyhow, I don't like putting all my eggs in one basket, last time that I only had one mare to foal out it was a very bad dog sitting dystocia that even the vet couldn't save the foal. The mare lived, but only after a lot of time, TLC, and care. Anyhow I'm looking forward to this foal, as her last one in 2008 was AMHA Eastern Regional Champion weanling colt 28" and under, and multi color champion in both registries, and She and her foal were Reserve Champion mare & foal of current yr. I really want my daughter to show her for me or him. I'm a tru Marylander right now, we love steamed crabs, crab cakes and football, so I can't get any pictures today, but maybe tomorrow. Dutchess is 300 days today, and due the end of FEb. I already have the stall ready, camera up, and night light installed. Since we only have dial up here, I can't do marestare, I can only watch from home. I also have plenty of experience, she is right now a wide body, foal is still in the transferce position, and no bag is present. I'm going to post a pic of her taken just after breeding, and she has been sono'd. Wish me luck.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 6, 2013)

very pretty girl praying for a text book delivery for you


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

woohooo another little one to watch and Oh My ! she is adorable...lol.. I love her colour and pretty face, I wouldnt have been able to let her go either ...welcome..xx


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome from Wales UK..shes a really pretty little girl..i will certainly be following for lots of udates n pictures as she progresses..congratulations and alll the very best for the future delivery


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 7, 2013)

Great to have you back with us Terry - what a pretty girl! Looking forward to following her progress - my best wishes for a very special baby safely on the ground around end of February!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Anna, yes it's been along time since we spoke. I haven't seen any posts from Eagle/Renee in a while, hope she is well.

Diane, hope you don't expect too many pictures as I only get dial up here in the boonies, and it takes forever for pics to load, but I'll do my best. I'm very experienced in the wonderful art of foaling out, but am losing strength, especially in my crippled right hand. Haven't had a babies here since 2010, because of the down market, and influx of horses. So this one will be for me and my duaghter to show, that is if I can sell one or two to pay for travel and entries. Hoping so. You asked for me to tell about myself, well, I'm retired, senior citizen, much better then the alternative, HAHA. We love to show our little ones, don't like to travel much anymore, cause there are so many nuttzy drivers out there. I love football, and yesterday was a good football day.

Anyhow if the sun comes up and warms things a bit, I'll try to get some wide body shots and an udder starting point. I'll check back in this afternoon, I'm really curious about one of the other mares in another thread, has me worried. Later.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 7, 2013)

I had the worse time getting these two pics up. First I had to wait for her to get up from a nap, then the battery was dead when I went to take a pic, so had to get another one. Then they have a new version of photobucket, I clicked to go back to the old one, and had to tell them, I have dial up and the new one takes forever to load. Then my computer froze,



Sorry, I'll try to get and udder shot tomorrow.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 7, 2013)

A little background on her first delivery for me. She was about 324 days along, udder was not big at all, small but firm. In fact it was so small I started to think there might have been fescue in the hay. The supplier asured me there wasn't. Anyhow, I had her under the camera anyway and on the night before she delivered I was watching her closely as we were having thunderstorms, even though it was early in the year for them, and she was very restless, pacing and nervous. We had a hoping tornado come through, we didn't lose electric and I could barely see her on the camera, as straw & hay was swirling around the stall. She was running around the stall. The run-in shed she is standing behind in the side shot was picked up and thrown into the maternity paddock, but she was locked in the stall, luckily. Then it touched down again in the big horse pasture and toppled three very large oat trees, tore fences down in the stallion paddock and all the horses were in a frenzy. I woke evryone in the house that slept through it, most were up, but hubby can sleep through a bomb. We all had to go out in the pouring rain, get mares into the big barn since their shed was torn up, get the stallion up to the in-door since his fences were tore down, and try to calm everyone down. The next night when I put her in she was acting normal but around 10 she started pacing, squirreling her tail and getting up and down, I woke hubby and my barn help, and while we were having coffee she went down and started with contractions. I got to the barn first, bubble was present, then one foot, then the nose, but only one foot after three contractions. I got her halter on her quick, had my helper and hubby get her up, and walk her, then I scrubbed and went in. The foals left front leg was back and stuck. Once I released it we let her go down, and the little guy was here.

This is his picture as a yearling. River Rose Storm Chaser


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 7, 2013)

That's a perfect little tummy showing in her pictures Terry, and that great save with the last birth certainly resulted in a gorgeous colt.





I know what you mean about photobucket changing - get very muddled myself, so much so that I now use the direct 'computer to post' method here on LB. Perhaps you could try it too?


----------



## jessj (Jan 8, 2013)

Gorgeous colt and a perfect name for him!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 13, 2013)

The weather man is such a liar! He said it was going to be sunny and warm today, so I made so many plans. Well it's drizzling and damp, not to cold but not sunny at all, still in the fog. I did get Dutchess' stall stripped today and disinfected, was also hoping to get her washed up, girl parts, but it's too damp. I suppose there is always tomorrow. No signs of udder development, tail head is still tight, and girl parts still small. Maybe this foal will wait till it is really due and not be early and surprise me.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 16, 2013)

It's till raining and dreary here, and colder, but I'm gratful that it isn't snowing. Lots of standing water, and mud. Dutchess is the same, foal is still sidways, no udder development at all, which is good since she still has a month to go before her due date. I saw that Katie had her foal, but with my dial up I couldn't upload the large pictures. Going to town today and try to buy a wireless router, if it isn't too expensive, so maybe I can view pictures when I get home.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats!!=)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I didn't get to town today, it's still raining and I didn't want to chance getting horse feed wet. The rain is supposed to change to snow this evening, and more tomorrow, so the computer might need to wait until Fri. Anyhow, I'm enjoying everyone elses foals.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just an update, Dutchess is still the same as far as foaling signs, foal is still sidways, transferse, no udder development, no softning, girl parts still tight and small. The only thing that has me concerned is that she wouldn't come into her stall to eat this morning, I had to drag her feed/hay tub outside for her to eat. I think something must have spooked her in the barn last night. She still didn't eat all of it, but sometimes they will eat until full, as the foal is large, then go back. She usually lays down at 11 for a nap, but not today, it's like she's on guard. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 21, 2013)

hmmmm watching in anticipation ..



.. I hope she gets her appetite back soon


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for the concern, yes she is back to her fat, hungry self, but she still doesn't want to stay in the stall, I think something spooked her. As long as I can keep the feed bucket outside, without rain, she'll eat just fine. It may snow tonight, so I'm going to put it back in the stall and see if she'll go in, if she doesn't, then I'll put it under the barn roof overhang.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 22, 2013)

I typed out a whole bunch and it dissapeared while I was trying to post pictures, so I'll put the pictures up first then type and see if that works.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 22, 2013)

Ooooooo baby coming soon I think!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah the pictures came up, sorry they are so dark, it is terrable here, only 22 degrees with a wind chill of -6. it is brutal. Today she is yawning, drinking alot of water, looks like the foal is starting to get in position, but no bag, no colic symptoms, just uncomfortable, still eating, looks like she may be elongating and has been swishing her tail. I've turned on her camera, and night light and am now going to start locking her in at night. My farm help took a nap, so I can retire early, when he goes to bed he'll get me up, I'm used to getting only a few hours and I have my computer, TV, a book, and a jigsaw puzzle to work on if tv is boring. Sounds like it won't be long now, would like some warmer weather, but will have to deal with it and if I need to balnket and hang a heat lamp, it is at the ready.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh Anna, I'm so scared, every time we put a mare in foal we risk their life, and I am old and my right hand is almost useless. I wish you were closer to me, but I so appreciate your support from accross the ocean. Thank you, and wish me luck.


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh look at that gorgeous belly, definitely looks like shes close


----------



## jessj (Jan 22, 2013)

Prayers for a quick and safe foaling!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 23, 2013)

Terry, I dont think I would be much use to you having just reached my 'three score years and ten', plus I'm a bundle of nerves as the mares get close to foaling and always wonder why the h*ll I'm doing this! Before we got cameras there were years of checking every 20 minutes or so throughout the night and still having all the work to do during the day - much too tiring! But the last 5 years I have been sharing 'duties' with my daughter, plus we actually got cameras organised for the last 4 years although one of us still goes out to check every hour - cameras are ok, but we think you still need to go out and just watch to pick up on any changes in a mares behaviour - old habits die hard!

But now there are two of us to panic! It's a good job we dont have marestare or all the world would see our activities/arguements at the moment of foaling - get out of the way I cant see - is there a foot/two feet - where's the other foot - are you sure you have two feet, could it be one foot and a nose - so and so had a foot on top of her foal's head, could this lost foot be there - stop panicking, I have two feet and a nose (and all this goes on literally as the little white bubble appears just in case something is missing and we need to get the mare to her feet to delay delivery before the foal gets beyond the point of no return!) the we continue - here we go - goodness those legs look huge, its a big foal, she may have trouble - shut up, it's fine, you say that every year - just easy the dome of that head out - great, come on girl, another push or two and baby will be here - great, get that bag off quick - is it breathing ok - phew, wow, we have a new baby - well done girl, you rest for a minute and take a breather!! And so they get born! LOL!! Luckily our mares are well used to all our 'chatter' and have alwys been happy to put up with us invading their stalls at this specal time!

This past year I left it all to daughter - no more foaling panics for me! Like with human births, I'm going to be the one who visits the next day taking flowers, offering congratulations and cooing over the new born. I'm officially RETIRING!! LOL!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm about to throw my computer in the trash, everytime I post an update, it goes into cyberspace. My daughter is taking it in this weekend for a good cleaning and a check up. Maybe that will help. Guess I'll keep it short so I don't lose this post.

All is well, and I'm glad she's holding on to this little one till she gets a good bag. Photobucket removed my photo, guess I made a booboo.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw that message from Photobucket and have to wonder what you uploaded that violated their policy!!! I have seen (and posted) some pretty odd photos on this sub-forum alone, so wonder what they saw in your photo???? I assume it was a photo of a pregnant mare......Gave me a good laugh anyway!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 24, 2013)

How's little Dutchess going today?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 25, 2013)

The photo was of her girl parts. Guess they think I'm into horsy porn! HAHA. She's not happy today, or last night for that matter. She doesn't want to spend the night in her stall. I had to put her halter on and lead her in, then she spent the night pacing, some times hollering, and head tossing. Good thing she's in a big stall so she has plenty of room to walk in her circles and then stop and push on the door trying to get out. My monitor/camera also has sound and those dang roosters started crowing at 2:30, not one is getting much sleep around here, and I think she still has a ways to go. If all goes well, my daughter is taking my computer tower in this weekend for cleaning and repair work, so I may not be posting for a while.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 8, 2013)

Trying hard to post, but stupid computer is still obviously messed up. Short update as I'm tired of typing only to have it not post, udder is filling, cow patties this morning, will be soon. Let's see if this posts.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Terry



How are you? I am sorry I haven't been around much, life has been crazy. This little girl is just gorgeous and I can't wait to see what she is hiding in there. Try to stay calm (very easy to say I know) but I am sure all will be fine. Am I right in thinking you will have your stable hand around to help you at the birth if needed?

As Diane said the aunties here do very well at sending prayers





P.S Hooha pics are not permitted on photobucket, bad you for doing pony porn





Hugs Renee


----------



## JAX (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL I was thinking it must have been boobie pictures!! Not too sure they would recognize the other parts!!!


----------



## K Sera (Feb 8, 2013)

OMG! I am sitting here at my desk, having just read this and laughing so hard my co-workers want to know what is going on. Pony Porn! Oh Lord! I can just imagine what someone would think that see the pics we post that haven't got a clue!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the laugh ... my Dept. issue car broke down on the way to work this morning and I had to ride with the wrecker driver to get another car .... I needed this!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2013)

Lynne I had my iphone stolen last year from my car, it was May time and I had about 200 photos on it.

What happens in May?

What do us horse nutters do?

Yep, you guessed it



I had about 150 pics of horsey hoohas and udders! Can you imagine what the thief thought


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 8, 2013)

HEHE ! Pony porn..reminds me of my DH was looking through my pictures on the computer. He called me in the room and was like what are you taking pics of ?? It was Dolly's whowho. lol ! Yikes I need to remember not to put them on Photobucket.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 8, 2013)

Really hope you can get your computer sorted Terry as we need a few more pics of little Duchess. Am keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you and her and this special coming little baby.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness Renee, Eagle is so good to hear from you, I've been asking and missing you so. Oh Anna, you wouldn't know, I swear, this thing has been in the shop for almost two weeks and still not right. Then I tried to sign on to LB this morning and it wouldn't let me, then it did, then it didn't when I signed off to check on my guys and clean stalls. Then I could post, then I couldn't. I deleted my cookies as recommended, hit all the buttons and restarted. So anyhow, I'm going to post now since I can.

I think I will have a foal this weekend if not tonight. She is restless and spending more time in her stall during the daytime then usual. Cow patties, frequent urination, even belly, not V but U, lots of tail swishing, no bugs, and somtimes even kicking at her belly and looking back. She's having a really hard time getting up and down. Everything is ready and I'm scared as usual. Hate foaling out mares now that arthur has taken over my body, but, with you guys standing with me, I'll get through. Thanks for all the support. Wish me luck!


----------



## countrymini (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's praying for a smooth textbook delivery for you and little miss. Hope all goes well


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 8, 2013)

Sending prayers for a smooth delivery and a healthy mare and baby.





Come on little one - dont worry your poor Momma please. Good luck!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2013)

Terry I am back just in time to send you prayers and best wishes for a text book delivery. All will go well and you will soon have a new baby to play with.

I can't wait to see this little one.

Hugs


----------



## atotton (Feb 8, 2013)

Hoping you have a safe delivery, and healthy new foal.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 9, 2013)

Come on Terry, I am chomping on the bit to hear if your new baby has arrived yet.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 9, 2013)

Any news? Updates please!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

Terry I am praying you are too busy playing with your new foal. If your issue is bad weather I pray you stay safe


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry to leave everyone hanging. Big problems here and not with Dutchess! I was able to get logged on Fri. after deleting cookies and doing about five other things, then Fri. night we had a Nor-easter come through, with heavy rain and high winds. Needless to say I didn't even try to log in on Sat. we were cutting up trees and removing branches, fixing fences, well you get the idea. Then yesteray LB wouldn't let me sign in at all, and today it took me two hours to get signed in.

Anyhow to the subject at hand. Dutchess is still holding on to the foal! Which really is a good thing since she is not all the way bagged, stool has gone back to being normal, and it must have been gas causing her to kick at her belly and swish her tail. Am still waiting. I borrowed my grandsons lap top and am going to try to get a hold of a wireless router and see if I can use it since I'm having so much troubles here with this one. Sorry for the delay in posting.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

As long as you are all well, we just worry a tad


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh I knew you all must be worried, and I was bound and determined I was going to get logged in somehow. Happens to me every time LB is upgraded. Not to forget my computer is not well, and still having a hissy fit. If I hadn't been able to get on, I would have gone to my youngest daughters tonight and get on hers. Actually thank you for your worry, it lets me know you care! How is the snow there? We were lucky with this last storm and only got rain, I don't envy you with shoveling snow. Now I'm afraid to sign out thinking I may not get back on. Think I'll see if I can post a smily. No smilies for me


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

Here, I will smile for you



The snow isn't too bad thanks, I guess we have about 70 cm so far and it is easing up, so it isn't as bad as was forecast. I went for about 6 months without a computer and it was just awful



not being able to chat with you ladies made me feel as though I live in the middle of nowhere (which I do)





Give Dutchess a hug (and a big squeeze round her tummy) from me


----------



## Eagle (Feb 12, 2013)

Come on Dutchess, show us your baby


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2013)

So glad to hear that you are ok Terry - you really had us worried there!

Good thing Dutchess is hanging on for the moment with the nasty storms you keep getting.

Fingers crossed for an easy foaling when she makes up her mind.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 13, 2013)

A little update, Yesterday was just beautiful, the sun was shining. One of those make hay while the sun shines day. I gave Dutchess a good grooming, she needed it, as she is shedding already. I used the shedding blade befor the brush, and got out a ton of hair. I hadn't wanted to give her a maternity clip because it is so early in the year, but I may change my mind if she continues to shed out this much. Also I think the foal is pressing on her bladder and she is urinating very tiny amounts, and often, but no other impending signs of delivery. Looks like the foal is getting ready, she is bagged more, but not much action in the girly area yet. If my computer wasn't having such a fit I could post more pics. That is all for now, hope this posts, as I'm still having problems with LB too.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update Terry, I am glad all is well and that you have some nice weather. I just love sunny winter days



Our snow storm past over without much damage and I even managed to take the kids skiing.

If your computer will let you email me the pics I would be happy to post them for you





[email protected]

hugs from afar


----------



## Eagle (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes Terry you worry me when you disappear like this, I know you have pc problems so I am praying that is the reason.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm hoping you'll post soon too Terry. I am North of you in NJ and it is so cold and windy tonight. I hope all is well and it's the weather keeping you away


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's my computer, it keeps having a hissy fit, and I can't afford to get it fixed right now. The computer guy says I need a new hard drive and with trasfering all the data will cost me around $200. We had to buy hay this weekend, so no extra money.

Anyhow, Dutchess is still hanging in there, thank goodness, because the weather is very cold! She has been uncomfortable the last couple of days, and is starting to bag really well, and is getting a "V", but not slabbed sided yet. My computer won't read my cameras memory card right now, but my printer will and it will send them into photobucket, so if the weather, my computer and my camera co-operate I'll try to post a few new ones. Can't even sign out on LB cause if I do it won't let me back on.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2013)

We understand Terry as long as all is well we can wait.



Life without a pc is grim, good luck


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 19, 2013)

Another night of waiting has gone by, and still no foal. Tomorrow is day 345 if she took on the first breeding, if not then day 345 will be on Fri. As she was hand bred only twice. I'm getting lots of error messages on this dumb machine, and the lap top I borrowed won't let me on line no matter what I do. Won't be long now, waiting is harder on the humans then the mares!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update Terry, I am glad all is well.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 20, 2013)

Still pregnant, I'm very pleased with how she's bagging up this time, but nipples still need to point down. She was very restless last night, lots of laying down and getting up, head tossing and pacing, but no labor yet.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 20, 2013)

now you have me all excited Terry with that promising update



not long to wait now.





I am sending prayers your way for a safe and easy birth


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 21, 2013)

She is still pregnant but very uncomfortable, she's laying down for short sessions, stretching, and something I've not seen before in a heavy mare, she is stretching her head and neck out while laying down. If she was doing this while standing I would think she needs her teeth floated, as that is what it looks like, but she was checked last fall and her teeth are fine, knock on wood. She is also voiding small amounts, but it is formed, not cow patties, and is spending more time in her stall when usually she stays out all day, as she usually hates being in. Nipples are still not pointing down, but I'm pleased with her udder, as last time she foaled she hardly any. I'm still waitning on her to completely soften in the girly area. Sorry this update is late, had to go to town this morning for feed, for humans and horses! I'm also getting lots of error messages on this machine, hope it holds up, as I don't want to leave Dutchess to go to my youngest daughters to use her computer. We'll see, Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 21, 2013)

This all sounds very promising



I bet you will have a baby to play with soon. Prayers and hugs coming your way from far away Italy (((((())))))


----------



## cassie (Feb 21, 2013)

gorgeous mare! I hope she gives you a beautiful little foal very soon! praying for a safe delivery and healthy mum and baby!

wish we could help you watch you must be exhausted... hang in there shouldn't be too much longer now by the sounds of it


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Cassie, I'm not exhausted just yet, I have her on camera so I can watch from the house, and two people to help me watch, we take turns. Hoping for tomorrow as there is going to be a full moon.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 24, 2013)

We have a colt! Born last night at 11:30 and I almost missed it. We looked like the three stooges all running around putting on shoes and coats. Normal delivery, thank goodness, all I had to do was remove the sack from the head and towel off. Of course I had to muck out the stall. Foal is very healthy and found the milk bar right away. Dutchess is having a hard third stage I gave her a dose of banamine last night and another this morning as she was still rolling. I also gave her some antacid, might give her some tagamint later if she still acts off. I did take a few pictures, but with my computer issues I can't load them. My youngest daughter spends most of her Sundays at church, but I'll call her and see if she can come take a few and load them from her computer to photobucket. Oh he is all legs and already running and bucking around mom.


----------



## lexischase (Feb 24, 2013)

YAY! Congrats!!! I can hardly wait for photos! What color is he?!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2013)

That is wonderful news Terry



I am so glad all went well



Come on what colour is he??? We need pics



Tell your daughter we won't stop hounding you until we have seen baby


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 24, 2013)

He is not just cute, he is beautiful! I can't wait for ya'll to see his pictures! He is black, of course since Mom is EE and she can only produce black or black and white, and he has about three white hairs on his forhead, Daddy always puts them there. His pedigree includes three crosses to Gold Melody Boy, Roan Ranger, NFC Sugar Boy, Boones Buckaroo, Little KIngs Black Velvet and his sire is our own Champion of Champions, Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundowner. I know I'm bragging, but if I can get the money together this boy is going to the World. My next to the youngest daughter took some pics on her phone and she is stopping by my youngest daughters to see if they can transfer them to her computer, then Crystal will upload them to photobucket for me, yeah, I really want to share, cuase I'm so excited!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 24, 2013)

I sort of neglected him last night as I was so worried about Dutchess. I have the need to write evrything down all the time, or I forget. Last foal she had for me she had a difficult third stage, so I was sorta ready for this one, but she was so miserable, poor girl. She has rolled and laid down even after her first dose of banimine, she was much more comfortable after her second dose this morning, and now she is so much better. In fact, at first I thought we had a filly, I picked the foal up to treat the navel and felt around and didn't find a little boy part and it was wiggling so much I didn't check the hind. Well this morning he was running around with his flag up and there was only a poop shoot! Still haven't seen him urinate, but the other end works fine.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulatios!!!!!! Can't wait to see the litle man


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc500/Riverrose28/100_1656_zps75117be6.jpg

I'm hoping this works!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 24, 2013)

I took them out for an hour this afternoon as I feel it is important for mare and foal to get some exercise and sun shine. Took some pics., still having problems with my computer and haven't heard yet from Crystal on her uploads, hopfully you can see he is black and healthy.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 24, 2013)

congrats Terry what a handsome little guy...so glad all went well


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2013)

poop shoot



I have never heard this "technical" term. Terry he is just absolutely gorgeous, you must be over the moon.

Thank you to both of your daughters for posting the pic for us to





You are lucky I am so far away cos otherwise I might sneak over in the dark and steal a few of your furry chips





I am so glad Dutchess is feeling better now and I am sending



that she feels her usual good self asap

Hugs Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh many many congratulations Terry - I'm so thrilled for you - he's just gorgeous.





So glad it all went well with the foaling and I hope clever Dutchess will soon be feeling fully recovered. Thanks for the picture - we would love to see more when it can be organised.


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2013)

Very cute, can't wait to see more pics when you can.


----------



## atotton (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats on the handsome new baby!!


----------



## happy appy (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats! He is a cutie pie for sure!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 25, 2013)

An update and a question. Dutchess is feeling like her old self and is still a little off of her grain, she is eating it all, just not gulping it down. I've been taking them outside for a couple of hours everyday for exercise and some sun, but the wind is so cold that I can't leave them out. I do have a heat lamp up in their stall, and put a blanket on the colt last night which he got off, HAHA.

Question: I haven't had a colt here in years but do remember that they drop their penis for urinating. I've seen him go, but not drop his, do any of you remember at about what age?

My daughter is coming this evening and I'm going to get her to hold him so I can make sure his stump is closed and no urine is coming from that. My vet says if he is going that way to apply alcohol twice a day and call her if it is so she can keep an eye on it, and to watch for him to act ill. Right now he is frisky and running and bucking and eating like a horse.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 25, 2013)

I wouldn't worry - I haven't had my colts to "fully extend" like my mature boys - alot of times you have to really be looking and they will only extend just to the edge of the sheath. I would say not to worry but just keep an eye on him - he's a looker!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

Terry some colts drop to urinate and some don't but you do need to check carefully to make sure no urine is coming from his stump. This condition is called patent urachus. if it does happen your vet will probably use a cauterizing agent such as silver nitrate and give him some antibiotics as a precaution. you often have to dip the stump again just in case any bacteria has got in.

I am sure he is fine but I know you won't rest until you are sure


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for your response, I'm so emotionally on the edge. I hadn't planned on having any more foals, and I wouldn't have this one except I couldn't let her go for what was offered for her. NOW I'm in love. I lost one of my daughters last Sept. and this baby is just what I needed to help me, if you can understand what I mean. To have something happen to him would crush me. Sorry to be such a doteing mom, but I think it was just meant to be.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, guess I'm going overboard with this one, since it is only one, and probably the last. He means so much to me, and I think I will stress every time he hiccups! HAHA!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh Terry I am so sorry, I had no idea



I am sending a huge hug your way now (((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))

I totally understand and I agree that he was sent to help you. You dote on him as much as you want and you know we are always here to hold you hand and help you out any way we can.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Renee, I'm too old and crippled to be delivering any more foals, but I do believe that God, the great one, works in mysterious ways. This was meant to be. Now I am filled with joy! I don't feel it is fair to the mares for me to ask them to risk their lives for me, when I am so infirmed. Dutchess put her faith in me, and she delivered this time, mostly on her own, thank goodness. I had the experience and the knowlege, but was so concerned that my hands would fail me when they were needed. As it turned out, the great one was with us, she was such a great mom and did all the hard work, I only had to assist. Now my hubby says I'm obsessing over this colt, well he may be right, but I so needed this baby. Thanks for the hugs and hold your children tight.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

I think that is very responsible of you and your mares are very lucky to have such a wonderful owner. As to hubby, well all men get jealous if we obsess over anything other than them



If bubble wrapping your new colt keeps you busy and helps you then you go ahead, you will relax as he grows older.

You and hubby are in my prayers


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 25, 2013)

An update, my daughter held him up for me tonight so I could check him out. His urine is coming from where it should be, and I retreated his umbilical stump as per the vets instructions. He is fine.

He is very brave, he found the milk bar straight away without all the usual sucking on anything and evrything. The first day I let them out, he was the first to venture out, as he was today. He is very determined and brave, so his name is going to be:

Wait for it:

Wait for it:

River Rose Brave Tatonka

That is: River Rose, our farm name, Brave Buffalo!! His barn name will be: Tank!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh Terry I just love that name. I am so glad all is well, as Diane said, go and enjoy him


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 26, 2013)

Terry, I'm so pleased to hear that all is going so well with the gorgeous 'Tank' and his wonderful Momma (haven't been posting much of late but I do read through the threads each day)

Looking at his full name, a little story for you. Back in my teens I had a friend that I rode regularly with; she had a gorgeous horse, not only fabulous looking but brave, totally unflapable, spirited, go anywhere, do anything asked of him and so very devoted to her. He was just amazing and I have never forgotten him although we lost touch as time went on. This horse's name was - Tonka! I have always wanted to call one of my colts Tonka but I have never felt that I have had one born that suited/deserved the name. It sounds to me as though you might just have a Tonka in your handsome, brave little man?





He is a very lucky little fella to have been born into such a wonderful and caring home!


----------

